# Preparing my first custom heat transfer...



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I intend to submit this to FM expressions using their spot XL dimensions in one color.

I've ganged my design to fit 2 on the sheet but I'm only using 2/3 of the sheet. Can I put another different design on the sheet? Or can I add a bunch of tagless necktags?

I'm saving the design using a pantone color from their swatch. Also, the design in vertically reflected in the file. 

Any other tips from the experienced? Thanks.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

poker said:


> I intend to submit this to FM expressions using their spot XL dimensions in one color.
> 
> I've ganged my design to fit 2 on the sheet but I'm only using 2/3 of the sheet. Can I put another different design on the sheet? Or can I add a bunch of tagless necktags?
> 
> ...


 
Based on how their website reads you could add as many different images as you want.

I would double check with them but I don't see why not.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

You can gang as many designs as will fit per sheet. Keep in mind the printable area is slightly smaller than the sheet size so they will shrink your designs to fit if necessary.


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

wormil said:


> You can gang as many designs as will fit per sheet. Keep in mind the printable area is slightly smaller than the sheet size so they will shrink your designs to fit if necessary.


I thought their listed sheet size was the image area. How much of the sheet size do you lose?


----------



## poker (May 27, 2009)

I just got off the phone with them at FM. You can gang whatever will fit (as mentioned above). Make sure you leave enough space between your images to cut them out. Leave a 1/4 inch of space from the edge of the sheet.

Thanks.


----------

